# UPC & Phones/BB Review



## tosullivan (4 Jul 2012)

I'm looking at getting the UPC Phone package installed.
I currently have a landline so my phone is not a DECT type phone.
I want to get a pair of phones to work with the UPC install, so any recommendations with an answering machine?

I was looking at these in Argos







Also, anyone who has UPC, what is the service like for BB?


----------



## vandriver (4 Jul 2012)

They don't do a phone service in Dublin 12,so I can't add anything about that,but the broadband is FAST reliable and reasonably priced.


----------



## irishmoss (4 Jul 2012)

We got the phone & broadband package. Phone dreadful, calls not coming through etc. Kept the broadband and went back to Eircom.


----------

